# What the heck spider is this I found in my house?!



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 7, 2008)

It's about the size of a dime in this shot, and when it walks, closer to the size of a quarter. It's a quick little guy too! It's still alive trapped under one of my UV filters!!! I can take more pictures if anyone needs help ID'ing it 



yuck! 
:stun:uke-rig:






EDIT (all the white stuff is junk on the filter, not the sensor, that 55mm Micro really picks up everything)


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx (Oct 7, 2008)

I have NO clue what kind of spider that is, but that's a really cool picture.


----------



## Battou (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes Pleas do take more pictures of it, I am clueless


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's another pic!


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Oct 7, 2008)

looks like some sort of flower spider


----------



## Battou (Oct 7, 2008)

I am still drawing a blank, is there any way you could give him just enought room to streach his legs out?


----------



## E6filmuser (Oct 7, 2008)

It is a garden spider, _Araneus_ sp.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 7, 2008)

E6filmuser said:


> It is a garden spider, _Araneus_ sp.



no, this is a garden spider


----------



## Miranda (Oct 7, 2008)

Its a brown recluse! And they are poisonous.*_shudders*_


----------



## Miranda (Oct 7, 2008)

Wait no its not I missed the second shot lol.


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Oct 7, 2008)

that is not a brown recluse and it is not poisonus its venomous poison is ingested r obsorbed through the skin and venom is injected. If you want a positive ID on the spider i recomend posting it on arachnoboards.com they seem to be able to name any spider


----------



## Kegger (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm about 99% sure that that particular spider is in the Ghost Spider Family. 

No idea what spider specifically as there are about 3500 different ones. 

Definately no poisonous to humans though.


----------



## Rachelsne (Oct 7, 2008)

yuk...

try this site too http://www.whatsthatbug.com/tag/bug-love/


----------



## Sardine (Oct 8, 2008)

Gross... don't like spiders, but it's funky that it's legs and head are almost transparent.. or is tranluscent a better word?


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Oct 8, 2008)

not a spider at all - most likely an invader from some other planet - yeah i'm on the cold meds again


----------



## maytay20 (Oct 8, 2008)

It looks like a sac spider. Just google spider for your state then you can narrow it down.  Don't worry it won't kill you but does feel like a bee sting. 
http://www.mypmp.net/pestcontrol/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=42129
I recently found wolf spiders in my basement that are poisonous. Lets just say not a nice spider.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesp,e. that's it!


Thanksamillion, glad i caught it


----------



## Red Spider (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't for the life of me find one that looks like that,so I don't know what kind of spider that is,what I do know is it's not a brown recluse,if it's a garden spider,it would have to be a very young one,and all spiders are venomous,that's how they kill thier prey,just not all spiders are harmful to humans,and more than likely,if it's the size of a quarter,it's probably female.Male spiders are really tiny.Good pic though!


----------

